# BMC or Orbea You choose!



## sonyisdope

Simple. Which would you prefer? BMC or Orbea?


----------



## MB1

Waterford, thank you.

When will it be ready for me to pick up?


----------



## uzziefly

BMC Pro Machine.


----------



## Mel Erickson

Which models? I will assume you mean the BMC Pro Machine vs. the Orbea Orca. They are both at the absolute top of my list for non custom frames. In fact, the BMC Pro Machine is the wallpaper on my work computer. However, I can't really pick between the two. The Pro Machine exudes the form follows function mantra with a unique engineered look while the Orca is so artful and aesthetically pleasing to me (especially the seat collar area). Today I might choose the Pro while tomorrow it might be the Orca. It's like asking me to choose which twin I like the best. Impossible.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Bmc*

and ya just don't see many which is another bonus


----------



## stevesbike

does BMC just not have much in the way of a distribution network in the US? Considering they are sponsoring a US team, it's surprising they aren't easier to find. Does anyone know what their relation to Easton is-is Easton just a partner or an owner? They strike me as more technologically advanced than the Orbea-if you buy into the carbon nanotubes in the resin stuff...


----------



## hooper

go orbea you gotta use steroids to win on a bmc


----------



## Bob Ross

stevesbike said:


> does BMC just not have much in the way of a distribution network in the US?



Apparently not. I wrote to them a couple weeks ago inquiring about a dealer in New York City, and got the following response from Scott Thomson, Brand Manager for BMC North & South America:

"Please follow this link to our current list of BMC Dealers in the US.
http://www.bmc-cycling.com/dealers.html 
Our representation in NYC is pretty thin right now as we are restructuring. One of our best dealers, Cadence Performance Centers, is opening a store in NYC this Spring. For immediate purchase, unfortunately we will have to send you outside of the city."

And naturally, there are only (2) dealers "outside of the city" but still in New York State, and neither of them stock BMC bikes!

Of course, it'd probably be worth it to buy from Competitive Cyclist no matter where you live.


----------



## allons-y

bmc, hands down, somesthinig about the new orbea's doesnt do it for me


----------



## FatTireFred

:Yawn: neither


----------



## LSchoux

My Promachine was the best money I ever spend. I love it! I fell in love with it the first time I ever saw it and a year later I bought... Nice! 
http://lschoux.googlepages.com/newadditionapril07


----------



## rollinrob

*Uh...*

Orbea, and I voted with my dollars..


----------



## Chase15.5

Don't really care for either BMC or Orbea, but if I had to choose, and someone were giving me one, I would go with the BMC.


----------



## slowoldman

BMC is my pick, Orbea tubing is a bit to chunky for my liking


----------



## yzexctxt

orbea opal


----------



## blizzardrider

orbea opal. i love it


----------



## Mootsie

*Just remember*

In Spain Orbea is as common as a Trek in the USA. So you are in essence buying a Spanish Trek.


----------



## DMFT

Mootsie said:


> In Spain Orbea is as common as a Trek in the USA. So you are in essence buying a Spanish Trek.



- That there is some funny shiat!  
I would go for the BMC btw.....


----------



## campled

The ride of the Orca is more plush though what I have is the Team Machine. Both have the same bling, but six out of ten times choosing which to ride for the day, I'd ride the BMC.


----------



## Guest

I have not ridden the Orca, but I do think it has a very unique, and beautiful design, it really caught my eye when I spotted one in the LBS a few weeks ago.

Having said that I am not sure how it will _age_ as it were. My worry is that it will age like a Giant or Specialized bike, its design rendered old and obsolete as newer models come out, rather than aging like a De Rosa or Colnago for example, or even a Time bike like I ride at the moment....which always be a _Time_ bike, retaining an intangiable _quality _ (for me anyway), even as it is superceded by newer models; fine wine if you like?


----------



## campled

The Orca has beautiful lines. Unique to others wich is how I like it.Well, the BMC also has very nicely shaped tubes.
Seat cluster: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/campled/P1010051.jpg
Top tube: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/campled/P1010053.jpg


----------



## MarvinK

Orbea has a MUCH better warranty, but I slightly prefer the BMC look (and seems less common). Either one is pretty amazing looking. I don't care for the way BMC drops teams at the first sign of problems, and it seems ridiculous to have a short warranty on an expensive high-quality frame. I'd lean towards Orbea. Either way, get it w/SRAM Red!


----------



## benchpress265

BMC, but I am a little bias, I have one!


----------



## Magsdad

Yes.:thumbsup:


----------



## dadoflam

Definitely Pro Machine - the organic style frame shape al la Orbea Orca / Trek Madone will quickly age aesthetically IMO whilst the Pro Machine will always seem like an timeless interpretation of the classic frame shape and justifiably BMC has won design awards for it.

The clean graphics and paint package from BMC is also fabulous although the other strong contenders in this category are the Orbea and Cervelo. 

While I love my BMC bike build for its look and performance (see my earlier post photos) there are a couple of other fanastic combinations for the SLC01 that I have seen at the LBS

Stealth Look (Basically red and black)
Team Red SLC01 Frame, Fulcrum Racing 1(black) wheels, DEDA post, stem & bars and Campy Record fitout - althouth SRAM Red groupset is also black enough to work if you ditch those horrible chainrings and also add some black brakes callipers like ZG or KCNC to replace the chrome SRAM ones.

Clean Look (basically black and white with some red detail elements)
White/Black SLC01 frame, again Campy or SRAM goupset, ZG brakes and Lightweight or Campy Bora wheelset (this owner actually owns both) and Deda posts and rails.

Performance-wise I'm loving the ProMachine - comfortable, light and stiff - definitely a candidate for the century rides if you want to walk at the other end.

Don't know if the USA warranty on BMC is different but we get 4 years warranty here in Australia - seems about industry average. I am a Clyde - started on the BMC at about 114kgs and now about 97kgs (it even helps you lose weight!!) My LBS is the largest retailer of BMC's in Aus and had no qualms about putting someone my size on them and has had no history warranty hiccups.

On closing I must admit that I am not such a fan of the look of the external lugged BMC models although IMO and in some reviews the SLT01 is considered stiffer than the SLC01 and the new 08 black and white graphics package is very nice.

Have fun!


----------

